# Overnight camping at Eurotunnel



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know if you are allowed to overnight camp at Folkstone eurotunnel terminal, or if they turn a blind eye!

Michael


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Overhight camping is not allowed at Eurotunnel. To enter the facility, you must have a booked shuttle.
If you arrive early, an earlier shuttle place is offered where available.
To attempt to try and overnight e.g. for a booked shuttle in 6-8 hours hence may incur cancellation of your booking as security is very tight, although you will be allowed to park.
It is easier to pass through and overnight in the motohome parking facility at Cite Europe next to Eurotunnel.
If you ring them on 08705-353535 (from UK) or 0810 63 03 04 (from France), they are very helpful in advising your best options.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a designated Camping Car area at Cite Europe. Plenty of room and good for overnight. Well signed next to the Coach park.
Gerry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there is an old MHF topic on this that might help on the following link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-1879.html

Other than that the caravan club site is only a few minutes away, we used it last Nov.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Try Maidstone services on the M20 i think they charge about £8 a night but you get a token for a breakfast and its about 20 mins to the tunnel


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

38Rover said:


> Try Maidstone services on the M20 i think they charge about £8 a night but you get a token for a breakfast and its about 20 mins to the tunnel


There are now new services closer to the tunnel on the M20. I had to pop down to Folkestone the other week and spotted them then.

Services

Doug


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Doug

Aren't those the services that effectively bar MHs? Stop 24 I think, just before the tunnel - there was a thread on here at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-50580-15-0-asc-viewresult-1.html - not altgether sure if that was the one where the services manager came out with a line about not having room for MHs!

If so I doubt if overnighting is viable.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Michael
We went over early January, and stopped at the Park and Ride, New Dover Road, Canterbury,(6 vans in there at that time) and we will go there every time from now on. Its £2.50 and that cover's the bus into Canterbury, they have a dump for waste and a tap, also big bays marked out for motorhomes, You must get in there before 1900hrs because they lock the barrier, but the out one is not locked so you can leave anytime. For a good nights sleep, and a pub just outside, if you don't want to go into town. Bob.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Doug
> 
> Aren't those the services that effectively bar MHs? Stop 24 I think, just before the tunnel - there was a thread on here at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-50580-15-0-asc-viewresult-1.html - not altgether sure if that was the one where the services manager came out with a line about not having room for MHs!
> 
> If so I doubt if overnighting is viable.


Hi

Just read some reviews on these services. It doesn't sound too good for the future. I don't think you would have too many problems staying overnight.....you may just be on your own though

Doug


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have overnighted at Eurotunnel a couple of times with no problems at all, we have also stayed at the Cantebury Aire again with no problems. 

We usually arrive far too early for our crossing, we book a late one on purpose to avoid being late as this is then harder to get on. 

They either let you on hours (up to 24, twice for us) early and you can stay in Cite Europe (excellent stop, loads of room and very quiet night) or move on a little and find an aire in many places around an hour away from Calais. We have stayed in the Calais Aire by the beach but just found it a bit noisy.

Mandy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> We have overnighted at Eurotunnel a couple of times with no problems at all, we have also stayed at the Cantebury Aire again with no problems.
> 
> We usually arrive far too early for our crossing, we book a late one on purpose to avoid being late as this is then harder to get on.
> 
> ...


I always recommend the Park and Ride at Canterbury for an overnight stopover.
We have just stayed on the Somme Aire last night (120 miles from Calaise)and it was great although unlit we had a great nights sleep as there are spaces for Caravan and Car just on the right hand side of the Kiosk so we could park our Motorhome away from the lorries.
I would like to thank all the lorry drivers who have been so kind to us as we have been the only Motorhome on so many Aires/service Stations on our journey to and from Spain and they have really looked out for us.
They have parked all around hemming us in and out of sight most nights, to keep us safe.
When we go again it will be later on when more Motorhomes park in the Aires on route as these were always empty at night so they became to risky.
We went to Partrick the vet for the dog and parked in the Town Square I don't think I will ever get used to wild camping and yet we have paid not one Euro for camping for 7 weeks it has been one huge adventure.

mavis


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Another option might be Folkestone Harbour - I've read (but not tried it myself) that motorhomes can stay overnight in the truck parking area at Folkestone Harbour. The cost for motorhomes is £7.50 per night (trucks pay £10.00). (Jan 2008 price.) There are some facilities for truck drivers on site and motorhome owners may also use these.

Sounds like it could be noisy though??


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Check the entry that MHF member EdsMH has made in the camspite directory. The Maritime Road in Hythe is ten minutes away from the Eurotunnel terminal and there is absolutely no problem parking there overnight. I have used this twice now with no problems, and other MHF members have left reviews, There are always a few motorhomes parked along the road, and there is a petrol station that opens about 6AM that is probably worth visiting now that the UK bizarrely has some of the cheapest fuel in Europe. There is a bit of road noise as the road is the main route into Hythe. But it quietens down after midnight.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

TR5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if you are allowed to overnight camp at Folkstone eurotunnel terminal, or if they turn a blind eye!
> 
> Michael


Get yourself to France then sleep over .You can sleep over at the eurocity camper car designated area ,the camping car park in Calias or the huge early arrivals lorry park as you leave Coquelles ( euro city) all free of charge including the camping car park at Calias during winter months.


----------

